# Bookwright and Cloudy



## Lizyyb123 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this but.... I am trying to use Bookwright's photo importing tool and it keeps saying my lighrooom CC is empty.     I could just export what i want but can't work out why it can't find my photos.

Liz


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 4, 2020)

Lizyyb123 said:


> Hi
> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this but.... I am trying to use Bookwright's photo importing tool and it keeps saying my lighrooom CC is empty.     I could just export what i want but can't work out why it can't find my photos.
> Liz


Lightroom stores your photo files in your Cloud storage. Bookwright does not have access to your 'Cloud'
Even if you keep copies of your photos in 'local backup', they will be the un-developed raw photos (Developing is all in the Catalog).
For external 'Book' software like Bookwright you will need to Export your selected photos to a folder (as JPG) and use these in Bookwright.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 4, 2020)

I-See-Light said:


> Bookwright does not have access to your 'Cloud'


It should do if it's been setup correctly (new feature added in Lightroom 3.0). I've just run a very quick test and successfully downloaded a few images from my cloud into a BookWright book.

Liz, can you confirm what version of Lightroom you are using?


----------



## Lizyyb123 (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi Jim,

Thanks - I am still using Lightroom Classic but want to migrate to Lightroom CC so am just trying to test a few things out.  I have a number of collections synched to Lightroom CC which i didn't expect Bookwright to find as I am thinking as previews they wouldn't be good enough to print.  So i loaded a few files into Lightroom CC directly and was thinking it would find them.   Bookwright finds my flickr photo's and everything else so i am now thinking that i need to learn more about how lightroom libraries are managed.  

Liz


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 4, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> It should do if it's been setup correctly (new feature added in Lightroom 3.0). I've just run a very quick test and successfully downloaded a few images from my cloud into a BookWright book.


Hi Jim,
I would be interested to know more details of your method in Lr-CC. Has Adobe documented this anywhere?
I was only aware of the 'Share with Blurb' feature
https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom-cc/using/save-share-photos.html#connectionsRob


----------



## prbimages (Jan 5, 2020)

Link to Blurb's "Lightroom" page

Don't know if Adobe has any documentation.  Blurb's BookWright allows you to pull in photos from several places - Facebook, Flickr,  SmugMug, Dropbox - as well as the Adobe cloud. I can't imagine that it depends on the Lightroom version being used - as long as the images are stored in the cloud, BookWright should be able to access them, shouldn't it?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 5, 2020)

I-See-Light said:


> I was only aware of the 'Share with Blurb' feature


Rob, Blurb *is* BookWright.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 5, 2020)

prbimages said:


> as long as the images are stored in the cloud, BookWright should be able to access them, shouldn't it?


Yes indeed. Though possibly/probably Blurb needs to be added as a "Connection" in Cloudy first? Certainly I did do that before launching BookWright, than after getting to the point of adding photos you need to click on the "cloud" icon in the Add Photos box, after which the Cloudy icon should appear in the list of "sources".


----------



## prbimages (Jan 6, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> Though possibly/probably Blurb needs to be added as a "Connection" in Cloudy first?


Yes, I can confirm this (but with a related problem, see below):

I did NOT set up a "Connection" from a cloud client first, and I saw the same problem as the original poster, namely that Bookwright said that my LR library was empty. This despite the fact that: (i) everything _seemed _to go OK with setting things up from the Bookwright side; (ii) the Adobe account page showed that the Bookwright application was properly authorized; and (iii) there being no documentation or instruction saying that a "Connection" needed to be set up first.

After setting up a "Connection" from the Adobe side (I used the web app), Bookwright could then see all of my cloud photos, folders and albums. I could browse and select one or more photos for import into Bookwright.

_HOWEVER _... 

None of the selected photos was ever successfully imported into Bookwright. After a positive confirmation from the Bookwright Photo Manager, Bookwright itself displayed a dialog box saying "Download failed" followed by a list of my selected images. I haven't been able to get a single image into Bookwright yet. I'm guessing this is a Blurb/Bookwright problem, rather than a Lightroom problem, but would be interested if anyone else has got this working. Jim?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 6, 2020)

prbimages said:


> None of the selected photos was ever successfully imported into Bookwright. After a positive confirmation from the Bookwright Photo Manager, Bookwright itself displayed a dialog box saying "Download failed" followed by a list of my selected images. I haven't been able to get a single image into Bookwright yet. I'm guessing this is a Blurb/Bookwright problem, rather than a Lightroom problem, but would be interested if anyone else has got this working. Jim?


No, I didn't go as far as downloading, I was just testing how to get BookWright to see my cloud images. I'll have another go when I have time.


----------



## prbimages (Jan 6, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> No, I didn't go as far as downloading, I was just testing how to get BookWright to see my cloud images. I'll have another go when I have time.


Thanks. In the meantime, I've put in a support request to Blurb, and will report back here if I learn anything.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 6, 2020)

Thinking a bit more about it, pretty sure that in fact I did download a few images without problem. I'll try again though to confirm.


----------

